# How pissed am I. 10 speed is virtually obsolete already



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Trying to find parts for a 2008 Record front derailleur is nearly impossible. Ochsner had pretty much nothing for them. Then, trying to find a replacement 2008 front derailleur hasn't been easy either. I guess I am going to have to buy some Super Record next year and put my most used 10 speed groupo into retirement for spare parts. Then again, I will be building up a Colnago Master X-Light next year, so I will probably still need that groupo.

What have the rest of you found regarding replacement parts for 10 speed components?

Rant over.


----------



## killsoft (Oct 17, 2005)

fabsroman said:


> Trying to find parts for a 2008 Record front derailleur is nearly impossible. Ochsner had pretty much nothing for them. Then, trying to find a replacement 2008 front derailleur hasn't been easy either. I guess I am going to have to buy some Super Record next year and put my most used 10 speed groupo into retirement for spare parts. Then again, I will be building up a Colnago Master X-Light next year, so I will probably still need that groupo.
> 
> What have the rest of you found regarding replacement parts for 10 speed components?
> 
> Rant over.


I've been buying 2010 Centaur and Veloce...


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

just look on e-bay or go with centaur or veloce as above recommended. Why not just use a new 11 speed der?


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

David Loving said:


> just look on e-bay or go with centaur or veloce as above recommended. Why not just use a new 11 speed der?


I have been looking on e-bay. Regarding the rest, I am anal and want my groupo to match. Such is life I guess. Regarding the 11 speed front derailleur, I have read that the cage is a little bit narrower because of the narrower 11 speed chain. Figured I would try to play it a little safer with a 10 speed derailleur.


----------



## fastev (Jan 4, 2010)

Where are you located? One of my LBS's carries everything Campy; well, with the exception of 11 speed. He thinks that is a passing fad...

Anyhow, he knows everything there is to know about Campy, and has a stock hat would blow your mind. Shoot me a message if you are interested in his contact info. By the way, I'm in San Jose, CA.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

fastev said:


> Where are you located? One of my LBS's carries everything Campy; well, with the exception of 11 speed. He thinks that is a passing fad...
> 
> Anyhow, he knows everything there is to know about Campy, and has a stock hat would blow your mind. Shoot me a message if you are interested in his contact info. By the way, I'm in San Jose, CA.


We are on different coasts. I'm in Maryland. Would your LBS do mail order if I send a check or money order?

I wish 11 speed were a passing fad, but I don't think we are ever going in reverse when it comes to the number of cogs on the cassette. With 5 Record 10 speed groupos on my bikes, I just didn't see the need to upgrade to 11 speed. I told myself that as things broke I would do it, but I didn't think anything would break this soon.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Excelsport still carry the Record FD braze on version and that is your best shot to buy and all you need is the clamp then ready to go.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

fabsroman said:


> Trying to find parts for a 2008 Record front derailleur is nearly impossible. Ochsner had pretty much nothing for them. Then, trying to find a replacement 2008 front derailleur hasn't been easy either. I guess I am going to have to buy some Super Record next year and put my most used 10 speed groupo into retirement for spare parts. Then again, I will be building up a Colnago Master X-Light next year, so I will probably still need that groupo.
> 
> What have the rest of you found regarding replacement parts for 10 speed components?
> 
> Rant over.


Have you tried calling/emailing Branford? They helped me find a washer for a 10sp RD long spring bolt from their shop bin. Maybe you'll have similar luck, too.


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

Lickton's (http://www.lickbike.com) seems to have a pretty good inventory of old 10 speed parts and are always very helpful. I agree that its ridiculous not to support 2008 components.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

fabsroman said:


> Trying to find parts for a 2008 Record front derailleur is nearly impossible. Ochsner had pretty much nothing for them. Then, trying to find a replacement 2008 front derailleur hasn't been easy either. I guess I am going to have to buy some Super Record next year and put my most used 10 speed groupo into retirement for spare parts. Then again, I will be building up a Colnago Master X-Light next year, so I will probably still need that groupo.
> 
> What have the rest of you found regarding replacement parts for 10 speed components?
> 
> Rant over.


I never have understood how you people blow through parts so quickly. I'm still riding Y2k 10 speed Chorus/Record mix...had to rebuild the right shifter once--other than that just chains and cables and one cassette.


----------



## davideng (Oct 19, 2008)

Try Bikeman.com or Aebike.com, these are two sites that have been mentioned in this forum before for fairly good parts availablility. They might have what your are looking for.


http://aebike.com/parts-accessories...search&keywords=&Brand=60&gobutnsearch=Search

http://www.bikeman.com/Campagnolo.html


----------



## Bobbin-Man (Oct 1, 2008)

Quick Google search: http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/C.../5360039798/?referid=froogusa&source=googleps


----------



## em3 (Dec 25, 2005)

Campy 10-speed will not be obsolete for a long time. In addition to the MANY sources already listed in above, I will add Vecchios in Boulder....Peter will get you anything Campy you need.
EM3


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

Get a Shimano.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Bobbin-Man said:


> Quick Google search: http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/Campagnolo_Record_10_Speed_Front_Derailleur/5360039798/?referid=froogusa&source=googleps


Wiggle has all of one 35mm clamp type derailleur in style and notes that the braze-on one has been discontinued.

I was actually able to buy two from members on here. One replied to this thread and I saw the other selling one on e-bay and was able to contact him about it. Now, I am waiting to receive one of the two so I can get my C50 back on the road. Hoping I never need the backup one I bought, but figured if I didn't have a backup I would just end up breaking the new one.

Thanks to everybody for their suggestions. I will keep this thread in mind the next time I break something on my 2008 groupo. Keeping my fingers crossed that it never happens, but you know how that goes.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

MikeBiker said:


> Get a Shimano.


What blasphemy.


----------



## Bobbin-Man (Oct 1, 2008)

fabsroman said:


> Hoping I never need the backup one I bought, but figured if I didn't have a backup I would just end up breaking the new one


 Isn't this so anoyingly true  

Stu.


----------



## roseyscot (Jan 30, 2005)

use a chorus 10 speed front derailleur. they're more reliable.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

roseyscot said:


> use a chorus 10 speed front derailleur. they're more reliable.


That is what I am coming to see. Even some of the pros are using Chorus front derailleurs on their rides. This is the third derailleur that I have chewed up, but this one has been the worst of them. The other two still work pretty well. Actually, quite well. This one is complete toast. The chain got stuck between the cage and the chainring during a downshift 3 times on a ride. I think the first time really screwed it up, and from there is just got a lot worse. Luckily, I wasn't too far from home at that point. It just seems that the carbon fiber gets chewed up and bent and then that is all she wrote.

Anyway, I have two more Record front derailleurs coming and if this should happen again I might just end up going the Chorus route.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

My 2008 front cage has a chip out of it. I have another with the wrong size clamp to take the cage off of it if and when it should break. This is the first issue I have ever had with a Campy carbon cage. I honestly think it was a chain drop to the outside that did it. Rough road while shifting to the big ring.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

I stocked up on C10 inventory at the end of 2008, I am perfectly happy with 10 cogs in either 11-23 or 12-25. I agree that for front derailleurs the Chorus is a better choice, the alloy cage is more durable. In addition to other sites mentioned, Total Cycling also has a pretty stock of 10spd Record and Chorus parts.


----------

